
Show HN: Postchi – Email Delivery Dashboard for Amazon SES - nasir
https://www.postchi.io/?ref=hn
======
unbound
nice one! always wondered if such thing exists. this is specially cost-saving
for startups at early stages. thanks man.

------
hkazemi
We just signed up! It really solves our problems.

